# Panoramic



## P Bailey (Jan 17, 2004)

Horizont 120 degree 35mm. No filters or tripod.


----------



## AirVenture (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, I love them!  The camera itself also looks pretty cool.  I see there is a couple on ebay for about $170.  Roughtly what sized pictures does it take?

-Brett


----------



## P Bailey (Jan 17, 2004)

The photos are about 4x9. If you plan to purcahse a camera like this, be sure the bubble level in the viewfinder is working. Without it the camera would be nearly impossible to shoot. It must be held level to achieve a straight horizon.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 17, 2004)

*Edited due to broken link*

I've posted a few other Widelux pics.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3337

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3290

Look up Jeff Bridges' (the actor) website. He shoots BW with a Widelux F8 (the latest model).


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jan 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 24, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is the first thread on panoramas...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 28, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Moderators:  anyway to get the two "panoramic" threads to merge?



No, not that I've seen. We can move threads to new forum locations though. Where's the other panoramic thread?


----------



## simnine (Jun 29, 2004)

images spliced together to mage a full 360 panoramic of my bedroom.


----------



## sobi (Jun 29, 2004)

i think i just found my new favorite camera. lol. Though they are still nice for nature in some aspects, I think these cameras really are best used/represented in urban shots.


----------



## jadin (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Picksure (Oct 23, 2004)

My first attempt, only three shots put together.
Sorry, large file.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------

